

California finally legalizes Lyft, SideCar, and other rideshare app firms - larsbot
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/california-finally-legalizes-lyft-sidecar-and-other-rideshare-app-firms

======
jared314
How much to the car owners/drivers make out of these ridesharing services? Is
it enough to cover gas/electricity?

~~~
ceph_
I believe lyft keeps 20% of the "suggested donation" and the drivers get the
rest. They will also run periodic events where the drivers keep 100% to get
more drivers on the road for when ridership is expected to spike.

